# Proliferative/Secretory Endometrium



## Teresacpc (Jul 16, 2015)

I need some help please on an ICD9 code for... Proliferative/Secretory Endometrium  (No Hyperplasia or Malignancy) This is all my report states.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Jul 20, 2015)

Use 621.8


----------

